# Avoiding Nyc



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all.

So, I am getting ready to travel to Florida again this winter with my Outback. Last year I drove right through New York City on 95. Can anyone provide me with a reasonable way around this that doesn't involve going through the mountains since this will be winter? When I am not towing I use the garden state parkway, but this is not an option with my Outback because it is too tall for some of the bridges.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Tena


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Whoops... i misread that.. you're HEADING DOWN...... so yea... i95, 287 over tappanzee.... stay on 287 south, get onto NJTPke .... done it.. nice ride... take your time.. enjoy the scenery...


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

tomstacey616 said:


> 287 off of NJTPke..BEFORE the Garden State Pkwy. that's how I've done it... over the TappanZee...


If I am coming from the north heading south, where would I pick up 287? When using the GSP, I often hit 287 for a short while to get over the Tappen Zee, but I have no idea where to pick it up if I am to avoid the GSP.

Wait, would I go 90 to 84 to 287 and then stay on 287 rather than get on the GSP and then eventually come to NJP?

Tena


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

tomstacey616 said:


> Whoops... i misread that.. you're HEADING DOWN...... so yea... i95, 287 over tappanzee.... stay on 287 south, get onto NJTPke .... done it.. nice ride... take your time.. enjoy the scenery...


Approximately where on i95 will I come to 287? Any idea how much distance this route adds to the trip. I am definitely going to take this route, because NYC is awful - especially when towing a TT.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

You haven't experienced the thrill of hauling an Outback until you've pulled one through the city streets of NYC.

Live a little.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

North heading south

I-95 in Conn. exit onto I-287 west for NJ

Exit I-287 onto (Hwy 444) Garden State Pky. South

GSP to exit 129 onto I-95 south to Delaware bridge

Money saving option = I-95 to 195 (about mid state) west. Exit onto I-295 south. Runs parallel to I-95 rejoins at bridge adds 15mins. saves $$$

There are no low overpasses on the GSP. I have never had a problem.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

raynardo said:


> You haven't experienced the thrill of hauling an Outback until you've pulled one through the city streets of NYC.
> 
> Live a little.


I did exactly this last year - twice - once on the way down and again on the way back home... I have lived enough, thank you very much! lol


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

cdawrld said:


> North heading south
> 
> I-95 in Conn. exit onto I-287 west for NJ
> 
> ...


I called the state police last year and they told me that there are low overpasses on the GSP. It just depends upon what part of the parkway. I think the southern area of the GSP is fine, but the more northern area is a problem (or it could be the reverse). I see I would be exiting at 129, do you know what the first GSP exit would be once I was on the GSP. I could call the state police again with this information to confirm. I ran into a low bridge problem last year on the way down following my GPS and I don't want to have it happen again this year. It was a nightmare!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

funbikerchick said:


> North heading south
> 
> I-95 in Conn. exit onto I-287 west for NJ
> 
> ...


I called the state police last year and they told me that there are low overpasses on the GSP. It just depends upon what part of the parkway. I think the southern area of the GSP is fine, but the more northern area is a problem (or it could be the reverse). I see I would be exiting at 129, do you know what the first GSP exit would be once I was on the GSP. I could call the state police again with this information to confirm. I ran into a low bridge problem last year on the way down following my GPS and I don't want to have it happen again this year. It was a nightmare!
[/quote]
My trailer is clearance is 12' (actual 11'6" measured), w/radio antenna 14'. From Wildwood to NY I travel the GSP without a height problem.
I have traveled this route north a couple times this summer to Braintree Mass. ,no problems. 
After exiting I-287 in NY you will not be on the GSP till you cross the NJ border, about 3 miles. First GSP southbound exit is 173 I think.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

All good ideas.... I've only done NJTP to 287N which dumps you out on 87/287 just over the NJ/NY line and then off to the TZ bridge.

I've also heard/seen trailer restrictions on part of the GSP.... no?


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

OK. So, I have done some research and it appears the low bridges can be safely passed if one stays in the middle lanes, still, I remember the GSP as being pretty congested and full of tolls. I think I would rather do 287 until the NJTP, but I can't see the route well on the maps. If I take 84 to 684 to 287 and cross the bridge, would I just stay on 287 (and will it be obvious to me how to stay on 287) until I come to the New Jersey Turnpike or do I need to get on s287 someplace else like from 95? I have always found 84 to 684 on my way south faster than sticking with 95 which hugs the coast.

When I look at the maps, I can't see where 287 continues past the bridge.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

funbikerchick said:


> OK. So, I have done some research and it appears the low bridges can be safely passed if one stays in the middle lanes, still, I remember the GSP as being pretty congested and full of tolls. I think I would rather do 287 until the NJTP, but I can't see the route well on the maps. If I take 84 to 684 to 287 and cross the bridge, would I just stay on 287 (and will it be obvious to me how to stay on 287) until I come to the New Jersey Turnpike or do I need to get on s287 someplace else like from 95? I have always found 84 to 684 on my way south faster than sticking with 95 which hugs the coast.
> 
> When I look at the maps, I can't see where 287 continues past the bridge.


For 287 south, it's the exit after the one that would put you on the GSP.... it goes two ways, 87 goes North and 287 goes SOUTH (in the town of Suffern). stay on 287 south until it dumps you onto 95/NJTpk i think in the Woodbridge area...


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Magellan GPS made especially for RV's. You enter the dimensions of your rig and it'll make sure you're on roads that'll work for you.

When I went through NYC in 2010 with Obie, I started in Cape May, NJ to get to a campground in the middle of Long Island. I blindly followed the GPS I had then, made for cars. First off the Interstate after crossing the Verzano Narrows Bridge was under construction, so I had to drive on surface streets through Brooklyn - I felt I was driving the same streets as those in the film, "The French Connection".

Next, once I got on back on the Interstate through Long Island, the GPS would declare "Turn right at the next exit", but when I got near the exit I saw a sign, "Passenger Cars ONLY - 6' 5"clearance" there was no way I could even get my F-250 on those roads with kayaks on the top. So then the GPS would continually declare, "Recalculating".

I looked around and for the entire three days I was on the Island, I never saw another RV, not one. except when I got to the RV campground at Blydenburg County Park, where in a 50 space park there were only 6 RV's - including mine.

I definitely felt like a stranger in a strange land.

And then I had to pretty much do the same thing again when I left Long Island to head to the Adirondacks.

Like I said before, you haven't lived until you've pulled your Outback through the surface streets of NYC!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another possibility would be to take 84 over to 87south (NY thruway) and that connects with 287 south in Suffern. That way you avoid all the construction and traffic near White Plains. I looked on google maps and it's about 10 miles longer to take 84 to Newburgh and take 87 south to 287 south. Honk and wave as you pass through Morristown on 287, I'm not far from there : )

Mike


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

camping479 said:


> Another possibility would be to take 84 over to 87south (NY thruway) and that connects with 287 south in Suffern. That way you avoid all the construction and traffic near White Plains. I looked on google maps and it's about 10 miles longer to take 84 to Newburgh and take 87 south to 287 south. Honk and wave as you pass through Morristown on 287, I'm not far from there : )
> 
> Mike


Sounds like a plan. Thanks.


----------

